# Looking for a interpreter



## lavallejo7 (May 3, 2011)

Hello my name is Diana, I´m from Colombia and I got married with a German. Next week we´re going to registrer our child and they request an interpreter for me. If anyone knows who can help me please let me know. Many thanks.


----------



## fishooX (Aug 23, 2011)

lavallejo7 said:


> Hello my name is Diana, I´m from Colombia and I got married with a German. Next week we´re going to registrer our child and they request an interpreter for me. If anyone knows who can help me please let me know. Many thanks.


I think you can find some interpretor services on the internet where you pay by the hour.


----------

